# Test your "War of the Burning Sky" knowledge!



## Morrus (Jun 2, 2011)

Take the quiz and see how well you do!

I got 9/9.  Funny that!


----------



## OnlineDM (Jun 2, 2011)

Huzzah - 9/9 here too! I'll admit that I had to make an educated guess on the name of the airship, as I haven't run that adventure yet. But the rest are pretty straightforward questions for someone who's been through at least the first three adventures (and maybe even just the first one if you remember your maps).


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah, 8 of 9 here because I've only run the party through 3 adventures and read through the 4th.   I guessed wrong on the airship.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey, 9/9! I guessed right on the airship.  I've run the first two adventures, and have just started the third.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 8, 2011)

I got 8 of 9.  I guess I missed the option to determine which one I got wrong.  It's actually been a while since I've played in the campaign so my answers were frequently "I recognize that name more than the others, so I 'guess' that one."  I think our group got up to the 7th book, if I remember correctly.  Then we ended up stopping.  I guess I'll never figure out what exactly happens at the end.


----------



## malcolm_n (Jun 9, 2011)

9/9    Cool little quiz.


----------



## Riastlin (Jun 10, 2011)

7 out of 9.  Not bad considering I've only read the Intro packs.


----------

